# Who makes the best labels for home laser printing?



## Juggernaut (Nov 24, 2013)

Also, can I get professional looking labels from a home laser printer? Will labels ordered from a company look the best?


----------



## GreginND (Nov 24, 2013)

Yes, you can make labels that look professional. Many people use Avery labels which are available in hundreds of different sizes and shapes. I recently found some labels made by 3M - Post-It labels, that are easier to removed for recycling. If you do some searching I think you can find them.


----------



## Kraffty (Nov 25, 2013)

I think you can make labels that look really nice, but you really can't compare your home laser printer to a professional print or label houses digital prints. There are a couple of label company sponsors on this site you could use. You can also find a local printer to print out your design for you. You've got to remember you've got a 2 or 3 hundred dollar printer and they have 200 or $300,000 printer to work with. You also have to start with professional looking designs and high resolution quality artwork in order to end up with a professional looking label.
Best of Luck, there are a lot of people on this site making some really nice and also unique labels at home.
Mike


----------



## bkisel (Nov 25, 2013)

Nice thing about doing your own is that you can highly personalize the label to the person to whom you're gifting the wine. That you love and care for the person is not missed. You made the wine and you choose to give them a bottle and you personalized a label just for them.


----------

